# Why aren't you out riding?



## Covert (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I've been reading (but not posting in) these forums for a little while, so I thought this might be a good topic.

*Why aren't you out riding?*

My girl took the only key to the apartment, so I wouldn't be able to get back in...


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

It's 95º with 75% humidity..... yeah, I'm a wuss.


edit: oh, and I'm at work (can't you tell)


----------



## ew505 (Mar 17, 2004)

Earning a living right now, but I'll be riding in about 3hrs.


----------



## Jase810 (Sep 5, 2006)

I few reasons why in not riding....Not finished building my bike and im in New Jersey...AND IT'S RAINING!!!!!!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Makin that Paper...And I'm working out rather than riding today...Tomorrow!


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

rode last night..... yahoooooooooooooo...... down pours today...... no thanks.... well ok maybe...


----------



## Tyler Kiefer (May 21, 2009)

*Oh Daddy*

I'm a single father.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Tyler Kiefer said:


> I'm a single father.


We have a winner!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Trails are soggy, more T-storms today... Also, work and family are really good at getting in the way.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Working. It's currently raining heavily right now anyway.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Just got back!


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

bike is currently out of commission brakes are fried and i have to work so i ccant get the pads  
but on a good note i am bringing it to the shop tomorrow to get a carbon fork installed over the all rain weekend i have to look forward to in maine


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

because I just rode 12 hours ago, and legs still tired.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

At work earning the money that pays for my bike habit...but I'm going after work!


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sitting in class right now. Will be riding late this afternoon.


----------



## Jim Z in VT (Sep 9, 2007)

rain, rain, rain rft: 

JZ


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Raining right now...like almost every other day.

Swim meet tonight


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm at work getting paid to surf MTBR.
and its raining. does everyone live in the northeast?
or is it just raining every where?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm just 8,000 miles away from my bike.


----------



## ScarBroTravis (Feb 1, 2009)

Final exams in school, and alot of rain. Went yesterday and the day before.


----------



## ash (Feb 6, 2004)

Hard at work like everyone else, plus I was up late last night working. Once I get a nap i'll get a ride in this afternoon.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

1) Work
2) Rain
3) Travel time

But have been on the trainer, does that count?

JmZ


----------



## ridenfish39 (Feb 4, 2008)

.........because I live in Philadelphia and it rains here EVERY FREAKIN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!:madman:


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Covert said:


> Hey, I've been reading (but not posting in) these forums for a little while, so I thought this might be a good topic.
> 
> *Why aren't you out riding?*
> 
> My girl took the only key to the apartment, so I wouldn't be able to get back in...


guess, you don't want to ride bad enough. I would've broken a window by now!!


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

d365 said:


> It's 95º with 75% humidity..... yeah, I'm a wuss.
> 
> edit: oh, and I'm at work (can't you tell)


Same here, but I did go for a ride yesterday afternoon as the storms were rolling in. It wasn't too bad.


----------



## Bandit402 (Jun 18, 2007)

Like everyone else, the rain has halted any off road possibilities...:madman: 

Does give me time to consider a single-speed commuter bike...hmmmm


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

rain.

good thing: I now finally have a consistent sleep schedule for the first time in years. Bad thing: it has me waking up at noon.

so also, because i just woke up


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm working. Will probably put down some road miles tonight to loosen up for tomorrow's commute to work. Taking my wife mtb Saturday, then riding with other friends Sunday.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm working too. Usually I'm working the floor but when I have to desk surf at least I get to internet surf.

I get out in an hour and if it's not raining I'm gonna be riding.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Because I'm posting in this thread...DUH!!


----------



## the bionic knee (Sep 27, 2007)

I rode Tuesday and the trail was just starting to get nice and fast. Then 3 inches or rain yesterday (no, I'm not kidding) and more rain predicted for the next 5 days :madman: Time to move to Arizona.


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Working two jobs, seven days a week until the end of July. THEN I can go riding. Got a new bike too, '08 Jamis Dakota 29er.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

My mtb has a cracked frame...its a moots just so you guys dont think im riding a walmart bike. And the roadie has been getting flats every few miles latley and i cant figure out what is wrong. Nothing in the tire, and no holes in the rim tape. No sharp edges. Just keeps getting flats. So im stuck home. Plus there is a bank robber on the loose last seen 2 miles from my house (no joke, go to www.thebatavian.com). His car broke down and he took off through a field.


----------



## bh10 (May 30, 2009)

Looks something like this out, we're about to get hit hard.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Destin said:


> ... Plus there is a bank robber on the loose last seen 2 miles from my house ...


Why are you worried, do you own a bank or something?


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Going kayaking at noon... maybe later in the evening.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Hm, look at the first sticky thread in the Passion board. Yeah, I have CANCER (well, technically I'm in remission, but I still have chemo treatments to go through). No riding for me until my chemo is done (and I regain strength and balance...less than 3 months ago, I couldn't even walk).


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

Wife just had her tonsils out this morning. 4 days before her 30th b-day and it rained hard and long last night.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm waiting for Missy Giove to show up


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

MikeOnBike said:


> Working two jobs, seven days a week until the end of July. THEN I can go riding. Got a new bike too, '08 Jamis Dakota 29er.


And after weeks of rain it looks like this from my desk and I'm stuck here.


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm at work...and I broke my bike yesterday.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hollis said:


> I'm waiting for Missy Giove to show up


She bringing you something? 

I'm not riding because I'm working... it's going to rain and I rode a LOT last night... I'll be golfing instead today! :thumbsup:


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Rain here and I just cleaned my bike (a treatment it doesn't get very often!).
Keeping myself entertained with a home anodizing project


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Not for a while 


BeakJones said:


> She bringing you something?
> 
> I'm not riding because I'm working... it's going to rain and I rode a LOT last night... I'll be golfing instead today! :thumbsup:


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm at work, then I will consider it not afraid of the rain but fearful of the lighting. It got a little bit of me once, I don't want to get hit again ever.


----------



## papanoel (Nov 11, 2008)

*Time to go to bed*

Right now I don't ride because night is coming (I could ride but I have lights that are made to be seen and not to see), I'm tired and I just don't want to ride.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> I'm at work getting paid to surf MTBR.
> and its raining. does everyone live in the northeast?
> or is it just raining every where?


Northeast here and yes......its raining...just like every other weekend for the past 4 weeks it gonna rain some more....


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

because the man requires i pay my bills. if i didnt have to work i'd ride much longer rider but as it is i still get in 4 rides a week. i will be on the trail in 2 hours!


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

i am at work...  oh and i don't have a bike... just ordered it this morning


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

This week has been all work, rain, repeat..... :madman:


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

Dragos said:


> i am at work...  oh and i don't have a bike... just ordered it this morning


Just got my new '08 Jamis Dakota 29er Tues. It will replace my '92 Hardrock rigid which has become my everyday commuter bike.

What did you order?


----------



## JackFromNC (Dec 24, 2003)

I only have one MTB and its shock is off for repair.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Too hot and I really dislike sunshine. A perfect day is a threat of rain and overcast.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I just went out for a spin. Took my 29'er SS and rode up the street to the park, watched some pee-wee league tee-ball practice, cruised through the nearby neighborhoods and saw a couple of pretty girls, cruised by the new preschool and then back in to the garage. Not far, challenging or fast, but sure was nice just cruising in shorts and flip-flops. Mother Nature sure finally found the summer switch though - it was warm, about 95 degree's and no breeze but it felt great.



Kona0197 said:


> Too hot and I really dislike sunshine. A perfect day is a threat of rain and overcast.










No way, dude.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

1- I am on vacation
2-painting the dinning room
3-f%%^& #@ rain
4-my lbs has yet to call me that my new dragon 29er is in.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes way. Sunshine is evil. I'm very light sensitive even while using sunglases. And I really can't stand heat. Winter is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Too hot! 97* tomorrow and 99* Saturday.

Shifter disentegrated last Sunday, waiting on parts. In the meantime, my steed is getting overdue maintenance.

-Lule


----------



## JaySC (Jul 24, 2008)

57 hours of work last week, all during prime riding time. Otherwise, rain for the last week as well. Two days off this landed me right in the middle of the best storms of the year... ofcourse.

Now that the rain is gone, it'll probably be a week before the trails are rideable again, as my local trails don't clear up well. It's been about three weeks since I've ridden now.

Help!


----------



## guitarmark (Nov 14, 2007)

I went riding earlier, now I am having a Brooklyn Lager!


----------



## arl (Apr 28, 2009)

Because I'm still at work, unfortunately... Only 1 day until the weekend


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

Cause it RAINED all day yesterday and I'm sure the trails are like a swamp. Did get to spend some time on the road bike this evening though, that satisfied my need to ride for the day.


----------



## hannibal smith (Jun 9, 2009)

Drinking Tecate after my oldest brother (top 50 amateur Calif. road racer) stops by my shop and hauls me out on another death ride...................oh yeah, after going 2.5 hours at full tilt yesterday.


----------



## hannibal smith (Jun 9, 2009)

Hollis said:


> I'm waiting for Missy Giove to show up


:lol:


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

No Money to buy an new half decent bike :bluefrown:


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Makin that Paper...And I'm working out rather than riding today...Tomorrow!


So my trainer couldn't make it, so I went on a nice leisurely ride...NOT! Instead I grew a Pair and tried to do all the stuff that I had previously been too scared to. Ate it really hard, but nailed one part so I'm ecstatic. And I'll be riding again tomorrow. WOOHOO!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> Hm, look at the first sticky thread in the Passion board. Yeah, I have CANCER (well, technically I'm in remission, but I still have chemo treatments to go through). No riding for me until my chemo is done (and I regain strength and balance...less than 3 months ago, I couldn't even walk).


Cheer up Nate, at least its sunny here while all these other poor souls are getting soaked. Hows M.D. Anderson treating you?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Cause my ankle hurts!


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

My ribs still hurt from last weeks crash...


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

nnn said:


> Rain here and I just cleaned my bike (a treatment it doesn't get very often!).
> Keeping myself entertained with a home anodizing project


Yeah, I don't clean mine very often either. It just looks cooler with dirt on it. It's like a badge of honor.

It's 4:21 am and I don't get off until 6. I'll ride then. This has been a good week. No rain and I haven't been as busy. I've been out three times this week and I think I'll be able to go out two more. Most weeks I'm lucky if I can squeeze in three rides. It's been stupid hot out side hovering near 100 all week so I'm glad I get to ride early in the morning.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

1 raining
2 too cold
3 got the flu
4 eating dinner


----------



## BikingGod (Feb 11, 2009)

This is my forecast. Friday (today) hard rain, Saturday hard rain, Sunday hard rain, Monday hard rain, and Tuesday (you guessed it) hard rain. Yep, this is REALLY my forecast.


----------



## No-throttle (Mar 13, 2007)

rain....
more rain
yeah it's raining again:madman:


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

i work nights, 4am and ive been drinking :lol:


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

Laying flat on my injured back (can't sit or stand)

My Trance is calling in a mournful voice in my head:cryin:


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Punkeyboozter said:


> No Money to buy an new half decent bike :bluefrown:


Hey Punkey I'll let you stair at mine some more.
Just teasing.  Any closer to getting a Heckler?

I hope you have something to ride while you wait.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

It hasn't stopped raining on Long Island long enough for the trails to dry out.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

WTF-IDK said:


> Hey Punkey I'll let you stair at mine some more.
> Just teasing.  Any closer to getting a Heckler?
> 
> I hope you have something to ride while you wait.


haha stop it, not to mention your setup is very close to what is on my wish list, im even considdering getting a park bike for half the price just to get out riding again. So far my one buddy let me hop around on his blur or nomad, when he is in town that is.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

i WAS out riding (7-8:30am) when the thread started!
80° with 12% humidity and nuttin but sunshine.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Flockin Rain!:madman:


----------



## clarkenstein (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm bikeless right now due to a small delay with my ride coming in... so i have nothing to ride... but i couldn't anyway because we've had 2x as much rain this month than we normally have so our trails are not ready for riding right now.

got in a good trail maintenance session this week doing some rock armoring (the rain we've had helped point out some bad spots), and i did get in a couple sessions on the surfboard since i have been bikeless.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Just rode, but it was on the road. Nice 23 mile commute to work


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Work/Rain/Family

Rain being the main killer... :madman: :madman:


----------



## potato28 (Jul 1, 2008)

Tired from the morning ride, waiting for the temps to drop for an evening ride too. (25 C with 100% humidity was killing me)


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

because i got high


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

40 more minutes and I will be.... 90 degree weather and all


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Rained the past 3 days and won't be stopping until next week. Guess I'll be road riding for a while.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

WickedGood said:


> 40 more minutes and I will be.... 90 degree weather and all


I love riding in the heat. My muscles are not friends of the cold.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

It's 106 degrees. I don't have a bike in Spain. But... going climbing tomorrow and surfing day after.   7 more bikeless days.


----------



## Rootfreak (Nov 24, 2006)

It's too hot out there mayne!

I'm too lazy to wake up early enough to ride when its cool, and my evenings are taken up by school . . . it's a personal problem.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

clutch_08 said:


> because i got high


and this is the reason you AREN"T biking?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

B-cause I'm workin..... will be riding in approx-6 hours!


----------



## la-neta (Jun 5, 2009)

BROKEN ANKLE.......fratured fibula..surgey required......no ridin for a while..:smallviolin:


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

i have a busted collarbone. can't ride for a bit.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Swollen knee and deep road rash, busted helmet, sore neck, but trust me I wanna be out riding...


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Oregon has 12.4% unemployment and I gotta find me a job. Heck, a career would be nice, too. 

Oh, yeah... and I toasted my $%^& bottom bracket.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

my wife has horses....

she is at the world championships. I'm home caring for rest of horses, dogs, cats etc. I'm having a great time with my 3yr old but closest I get to riding with her is a couple days of trail work. Oh, and 50+hr work weeks while she is gone.


----------



## clutch_08 (May 5, 2009)

skottt160 said:


> and this is the reason you AREN"T biking?


lol this was in the morning and i felt like hitting it and watching tv.
i most of the time ride my bike take a break enjoy the views from were ever i go and toke it up.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

laxman2001 said:


> Cheer up Nate, at least its sunny here while all these other poor souls are getting soaked. Hows M.D. Anderson treating you?


MD Anderson has been good to me so far. Nacogdoches Med center has been downright nasty, though. The nurses and doctors there are nice, but the office staff is not. Bastidges are already threatening to send us to collections, even though we owe a life's worth of income to MD Anderson, and we also know our insurance company is trying to stuff us on paying out to our agreed-upon plan. Needless to say, I'm going elsewhere for transfusions from now on.

And, yes, it's sunny here, but 100+F is not my idea of good biking weather, anyway. Even if I was healthy, I wouldn't be riding. Too damn hot.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't see why everyone says rain is a bad thing. A rainy day is a very good day!


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

I'm at work and the only functioning bikes right now are the single speed and the road bike. Busted the rear derailleur on one bike last Sunday and the rear wheel stopped spinning on the other bike on Monday 

Tomorrow morning I'm going to see about getting both of the bikes up and running again and then get a nice afternoon ride in.


----------



## bludwig (Mar 14, 2009)

I would of been out earlier but there's been huge T-storms all day, and now I'm at work :madman:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I've ridden in T-storms. That was a good day.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Just finished the ride home from work. Got the tires at the right pressures and the chain cleaned up on my SS for tomorrow's ride


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2006)

Mild heart attack. 100% blockage in one artery, 75 and 50 in the others. Feeling good a week out. Doc app. Wed and stress Fri. Hope to be back in 4-6 wks. Preferably 4.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Kona0197 said:


> Don't see why everyone says rain is a bad thing. A rainy day is a very good day!


Riding in the rain is a good way to get your local trails closed. Riding in a t-storm is a good way to get yourself dead.

I've done both, first one when I didn't know any better (now that I've done my fair share of trailwork), and also when I was finishing an epic ride, trying to get to my car before the storm hit (scared me $hitless). Not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Eh, I've lived here my whole life, and I'm still young, so I just do. Besides most of my riding is done after 5 anyway, and beneath the trees its not so bad. Good luck with the Insurance.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> Riding in the rain is a good way to get your local trails closed.


I usually ride pavement. Not much choice around here.


----------



## jsk0703 (Feb 20, 2009)

Had some storms roll through 2 days ago. Dumped over 4 inches of rain in just a couple hours. Everything is still drying out. Some trails got hit hard when the creeks overflowed. Was planning on going out this weekend if things got better but they are calling for more severe weather over night and throughout the weekend.


----------



## Mikey D (May 26, 2007)

Rain, might have to break out my arc over here.


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

Well! If you must know, my bike was really a 4 week early birthday present. Last week when I came home 4 MINUTES (give or take no time, it was 9:34) late from riding, my dad got mad at me for being late and put a nice master lock right through the rear rotor. Really great father. I'm not allowed to ride now until my birthday on the 5th. Or else I would have gone this morning and probably tomorrow morning and Sunday.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Jan 13, 2008)

Because I'm too damned drunk.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Robby22 said:


> Well! If you must know, my bike was really a 4 week early birthday present. Last week when I came home 4 MINUTES (give or take no time, it was 9:34) late from riding, my dad got mad at me for being late and put a nice master lock right through the rear rotor. Really great father. I'm not allowed to ride now until my birthday on the 5th. Or else I would have gone this morning and probably tomorrow morning and Sunday.


LOL - I needed a good laugh this morning. thx.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Robby22 said:


> Well! If you must know, my bike was really a 4 week early birthday present. Last week when I came home 4 MINUTES (give or take no time, it was 9:34) late from riding, my dad got mad at me for being late and put a nice master lock right through the rear rotor. Really great father. I'm not allowed to ride now until my birthday on the 5th. Or else I would have gone this morning and probably tomorrow morning and Sunday.


i loled too. I thought parents should be encouraging physical activities? with all these obese kids getting around.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*Why?*

Why, I rode yesterday! But seriously, I saw this thread about a week ago and wanted to chime in then. I rode last weekend, and was planning to ride during the week but dealing with an estate for my mom in law ate up a good chunk of the week. Plus for about the fifth time the local club ride got rained out. I'm also generally tired since I often lack enough sleep for how hard I push things physically. This week, until yesterday I didn't feel like riding but still did plenty with my bikes. I just built up a new one and realized that part of cycling is enjoying owning a new toy too, without having to ride, and that I could wash the damn thing and take some photos instead. I even went to town cleaning the 26er. Its paint is sad, but washing it brought back many memories of fine rides I've had on it over the past 4 years. I might even ride it this week, just for a break from the rigid fork on my El Mar.

Drew


----------



## cunnilinux (Jul 18, 2008)

preparing my rig for tomorrow 6-hour race.
having a maté break right now


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

i'm sitting at home waiting and waiting and waiting for fry's electronics to deliver and install my new flat screen tv which was supposed to be delivered yesterday morning (friday). all my buddies are out riding today while i w8 and w8 and w8...:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

fop1 said:


> i loled too. I thought parents should be encouraging physical activities? with all these obese kids getting around.


haha yes my mom takes your side and argues with my dad about this a little bit but I still have hs football all summer so no worries about obesity


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

its been raining for about, i dont know, three weeks now in eastern pa. so ive only been aboe to do a little bit of road riding. havent been on the mtb in about two weeks .


----------



## jakekenney (Nov 4, 2008)

on the same boat as you toph17...
this rain is just brutal. even if it stops the trails will be soaked for another week.


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

ridenfish39 said:


> .........because I live in Philadelphia and it rains here EVERY FREAKIN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!:madman:


i feel you bud, iam in north jersey and to make it worse iam on vacation. Is the sun ever going to come out? Ive been out once and the rest of those rainy days have been on the stationary...god this sucks

pray for sun people


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Robby22 said:


> Well! If you must know, my bike was really a 4 week early birthday present. Last week when I came home 4 MINUTES (give or take no time, it was 9:34) late from riding, my dad got mad at me for being late and put a nice master lock right through the rear rotor. Really great father. I'm not allowed to ride now until my birthday on the 5th. Or else I would have gone this morning and probably tomorrow morning and Sunday.


I bet you won't be late again.


----------



## Robby22 (May 25, 2009)

nachomc said:


> I bet you won't be late again.


:nono:


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Really?*



Kona0197 said:


> Don't see why everyone says rain is a bad thing. A rainy day is a very good day!


Dude, you live in the right place. A cold, wet day sucks tail for riding.

Jaybo


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I disagree. A day of light rain is killer for urban assault. Mud on the trail never hurt nobody.


----------



## jaybear (Jun 20, 2008)

My bike is in San Jose. I'm in El Paso for training.

Yay Army.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I was riding this morning. 1.65 miles in to a 4 mile climb, I noticed it sure was difficult to pedal up that hill, and it wasn't that steep. I heard a hissing noise. Thought I was getting a flat so I stopped, started checking the front wheel and gave it a spin. All good. Went to check the rear wheel and spun it...wait, it won't turn. Rear hub seized.


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Working. It's currently raining heavily right now anyway.


Raining? This time of year?? How uncivilized...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

e-bo-b said:


> Raining? This time of year?? How uncivilized...


It's global warming I say...


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Because I'm going camping with inner-city youth and am going to teach them all sorts of skills. It should be fun


----------



## tsp_2177 (Jun 16, 2009)

rode 6 miles this morningaround town because i'm trying to build up my endurance. i usually ride in the afternoon too to usually total around 15 miles a day. but its date night with the fiance so i didn't want to get all hot and smelly


----------



## bagpuss (May 26, 2009)

I hit a tree last weekend and have type 3 A-C Collar Bone injury (torn it off the shoulder), split my shoulder blade almost in half, broken ribs, torn deltoid and a bent brake lever!!! I'm on the sidelines this weekend with the DSLR and the painkillers!!!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

There was really only one day this week that the trails might have been dry enough to ride, and I didn't make it out to check. Last night we had two inches of rain...again. This summer has been too wet for my liking. I ride to work and back every weekday, but it's not the same...


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

*Doctors orders*

Because I'm recovering from back surgery-microdiscetomy. In 5th week of 6 that I can't do anything, but lift a plate. Hoping to get released when I go back for follow up appt.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Waiting another hour to get off work. Will ride Sat/Sun too. My Fox seal kit didn't come in the mail to fix my leaky rear Fox RL so I'll have to pump it up, lock it, and hope it stays. Forcasted chance of rain for Sunday. I hope it pours and I get to play in the mud.


----------



## sanspeur (Feb 1, 2004)

*Got a new bike...*

then put my back out. I can barely walk never mind even get on a bike. My new Felt Compulsion 1 is sitting in the shed waiting...patiently. Kind of. I can hear it pacing around in there. if it doesn't get out soon I'm worried that it will make a break for it. I got her home put my pedals on and then back went bye bye. Haven't done more than 100 yards on it yet.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I cant drive. Legally.... I would seriously KILL to get any ride to diablo.


----------



## MTB-Daddy (May 27, 2007)

Fractured pelvis 7 weeks ago. Cannot visit the trails in Colorado for another 2 weeks.


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

Covert said:


> Hey, I've been reading (but not posting in) these forums for a little while, so I thought this might be a good topic.
> 
> *Why aren't you out riding?*
> 
> My girl took the only key to the apartment, so I wouldn't be able to get back in...


Because last week i decided to go riding after a 6 month break. After hitting some little jumps to try and get some air my front tire landed in some soft dirt. I tried as much as i could to keep it up, but it was determined to go down. I fell and slid off the trail. Now my shin has big patch of road rash that seems to be slowly healing.

Plus my thigh hit something on the bike and put 2 deep gashes in it.

If i had only stuck to basics until i got my balance back to where it was.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

...and now its raining. I haven't ridden since Tuesday. This sucks


----------



## Cpt. Insaneo (Jun 30, 2009)

I need a bike and can't decide witch one to get.
Trek 6000? Hopefully a price drop on last years when the new one is released.


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

it is 11:00 at night. I mean i could go ride right now, but i am afraid of the boogey man in the woods. I did ride today though. first dry trails in a while.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't believe people will not ride in rain and mud.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

In many areas, riding in wet conditions WILL destroy the trails. I don't have that concern in my area but don't particularly enjoy being splattered with mud either...

I am at work now. Did my 5 mile commute by bike. Probably, I'll manage a couple of hours on trails in the evening.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

laxman2001 said:


> ...and now its raining. I haven't ridden since Tuesday. This sucks


again... Cali... It's only 110* - salmonella is still living for pete's sake


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I can't believe people will not ride in rain and mud.


:thumbsup: I love riding in a light rain.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, the MTB is sweet in Cali. The housing prices, crazy laws, wildfires, LA, SanFran...Not so much. I like Houston, not not the greatest of MTB spots, Austin is pretty close though. But we have BBQ, one of the lowest unemployment rates in the nation, generally friendly southerners, amazing hospitals, cheap housing, and 3 major sports teams, whose ticket prices are somewhat reasonable...
Rice is a pretty god school too, though I wanted to go to college further than 5 minutes from my house...


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

too busy getting laid


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Camshaft213 said:


> too busy getting laid


pics of your victim or FAIL


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

My employer is so unreasonable. Won't let me go riding when I am paid to be at work.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I was going to bike to work today. Went outside, noticed significant wind. Checked weather, gusts to 17 mph, with 98 degrees this afternoon and 15mph winds. Riding in an oven with the fan on didn't sound fun.

I'll probably be off the bike till Friday. Good recovery week after 430 miles ridden for June


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Because I haven't yet, figured out how to get riding to pay the bills!!


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

dave54 said:


> My employer is so unreasonable. Won't let me go riding when I am paid to be at work.


My boss told one of our vendors that I'm into riding and encouraged me to take him out for a ride so the vendor and I are going mtn biking for an afternoon next week.

I'm getting paid for this!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

MikeOnBike said:


> My boss told one of our vendors that I'm into riding and encouraged me to take him out for a ride so the vendor and I are going mtn biking for an afternoon next week.
> 
> I'm getting paid for this!


Hmmm... any other vendors ride? Perhaps this can be a weekly thing spread amonst your key vendors. Perhaps you can work-in lunch and a few beers, too? Worth a shot...


----------



## MikeOnBike (May 22, 2009)

dog.gone said:


> Hmmm... any other vendors ride? Perhaps this can be a weekly thing spread amonst your key vendors. Perhaps you can work-in lunch and a few beers, too? Worth a shot...


This guy has a friend of a friend here in town that is going to loan him a bike. I need to figure out the rental thing or acquire some loaner bikes if I'm going to make this work. Most vendors don't fly around the country with a bike in their luggage.

We ARE going to ride past a great place for beer/pizza after the ride.


----------



## jbt11string (Apr 7, 2008)

snapped my ankle in half...riding


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I got a stupid one for today....
in the process of swapping work trucks, had to get the new one in for roll-top cover install.
I pull my tools out, along with my BIKE SHOES & misc box of tools.

Had the camelback filled, bike in back of truck, before I remembered my shoes were left in my coworkers garage, an hour away....
no brown county state park for me today....grrr....


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

New twins.+ 2.5 y.o. = tired dad.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Um, it is 11:51 pm and it is drizzly and about 52 degrees (Fahrenheit) outside. And as it gets closer to 2 am it is closer and closer to drunken idiot time.....


----------



## MTB-Daddy (May 27, 2007)

Congratulations on your twins. I was in your shoes 9 years ago - new arrivals and no biking time. :thumbsup:



civil said:


> New twins.+ 2.5 y.o. = tired dad.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

MTB-Daddy said:


> Congratulations on your twins. I was in your shoes 9 years ago - new arrivals and no biking time. :thumbsup:


Thanks  You obviously survived and are still on the bike so there is hope.

I think I might have enough time to go to the basement and check my tire pressures tonight


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

MTB-Daddy said:


> Congratulations on your twins. I was in your shoes 9 years ago - new arrivals and no biking time. :thumbsup:


Oh, then in about 3-5 years your little angles will turn into hell spawn like I did. Enjoy it!


----------



## bikerboooy (Jul 6, 2008)

broke my arm mountian biking.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

So




Close



To










Long Weekend!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My half day turned in to a day and a half here at work.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

skottt160 said:


> and this is the reason you AREN"T biking?


lol It's been almost 20 years , but IIRC, cottonmouth and cardio don't mix well.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

civil said:


> New twins.+ 2.5 y.o. = tired dad.


lol It don't get easier for a looong time. Mine is 4 1/2 and the twins are 2 1/2. Wait until the twins are mobile. You will discover a whole new level of tired. :thumbsup:


----------



## limegreenbullit (Jan 18, 2009)

Rain won't stop me.......the fact my bikes isn't built will


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Got 2 rides in last week. Thats the best Ive been able to do for the past 2 weeks. Its always raining and its so humid the trails never really dry. Not happy.


----------



## Rootfreak (Nov 24, 2006)

studying for a physics test...summer school sux


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Job. Bike and riding clothes are in the car, the trail is 3mins from my office...


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

> Why aren't you out riding?


Because it's 2pm...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Currently 68 degrees here in Oregon. Sounds like you need to come up here.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Currently 68 degrees here in Oregon. Sounds like you need to come up here.


yeah, but those cold rainy winters can't be too fun.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Winter and Fall is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Because I'm stuck doing grade eight still(Failed last year), I have to finish 3 assignments today and tonight, final exam for science friday, then I'm pretty much just starting English and Social Studies. But I was out yesterday, not much riding done yesterday, spent more time swimming in the river and chilling with a friend who I haven't seen a lot lately.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

We were, but then this started closing in and we wussed out:









No fun riding a lightning rod on a barren slope in the middle of a storm 

Marko


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Now that picture is the kind of day I go riding on. Beautiful.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

zadey1234 said:


> Because I'm stuck doing grade eight still(Failed last year), I have to finish 3 assignments today and tonight, final exam for science friday, then I'm pretty much just starting English and Social Studies. But I was out yesterday, not much riding done yesterday, spent more time swimming in the river and chilling with a friend who I haven't seen a lot lately.


Maybe more time studying and less MTBing?


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

because I'm watching baseball. duh.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

People still watch baseball?


----------



## ptwood (Apr 26, 2008)

I am but if it gets any rockier I will need to stop posting here.....


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

No worries. Baseball is a sport I like.


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Is it a bad thing that is rained so much here that I no longer care if I ride on wet trails? I mean seriously I used to respect the dry rule, but its been raining 3 WEEKS! I dont really care anymore!


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Stuck doing school work again and its still pissing rain out.


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Is it a bad thing that is rained so much here that I no longer care if I ride on wet trails? I mean seriously I used to respect the dry rule, but its been raining 3 WEEKS! I dont really care anymore!


You seem to be in the same situation we are.This June was the worst in a long time, and July's not been much better so far.But at least most of the mornings are ok so we can actually ride without being pissed on.

Marko


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Dirt Bringer said:


> Is it a bad thing that is rained so much here that I no longer care if I ride on wet trails? I mean seriously I used to respect the dry rule, but its been raining 3 WEEKS! I dont really care anymore!


The rain actually makes our trails here in N.E. Florida better. They're still lousy, but better.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Working is so much more fun!


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

2 hour ride last night. rain today....


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Went for a 45min ride today. Not too long but fun. Maybe Ill go to my favorite trails this fri. or sat. For now Im stuck at tower park. Dangerous damn place it is too.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm working right now. I'd ride after work since it looks like it's going to be pretty nice out today, but my bike is at the LBS getting the fork fixed under warranty. I knew I'd kill the Dart 2 quickly


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

rain + dirt jumps = no-no.
blown bearings in my K2 big pivot in suspension + K2 being non-existent now = pile of bike in my basement

oh, and losing 10 lbs. in 4 hours from sickness isn't too great either.


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

because it's 0300 and I am stuck in this squad car for 3 more hours. Thank god for the iPhone! Now all mtbr needs is a mobile web page! This thing is slower than old people gettin it on when you don't have 3G!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I bet you pay a pretty penny to run that iPhone every month too...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Baseball is a sport I like.


Baseball is a sport?


JK


----------



## ctaggart (Jul 1, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> I bet you pay a pretty penny to run that iPhone every month too...


I would be if I didn't get the gubberment employee discount. It's not prohibitively expensive. No wife or kids, that helps me afford my extravagancies.


----------



## ronnie simpson (Nov 9, 2008)

because of a bike thief in london stealing my bike at lunch yesterday, after 12,000 km and 18 countries on the same bike. damnit.


----------



## MassRider413 (Mar 21, 2009)

my friend just went home so no one to ride with, did get new tires yesterday so maybe i WILL go out for a ride by myself hehe


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am at work, truthfully I only manage to ride on the weekends so I wouldn't normally be riding on a week day.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Still doing school work again today, its killing me not being able to go riding. Everything is going to be nice a muddy(super fun) because it's rained about 45mm the past 2 days. And last month we only had about 12mm the whole month.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> I would be if I didn't get the gubberment employee discount. It's not prohibitively expensive. No wife or kids, that helps me afford my extravagancies.


Yet they make phones that can do 99 percent of what the iPhone can do and other companies offer better plans. Buy an iPhone pay for the Apple name...


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Yet they make phones that can do 99 percent of what the iPhone can do and other companies offer better plans. Buy an iPhone pay for the Apple name...


 you _would_ hate the iphone...

And no, I don't have one. I'm on verizon, because it has the best coverage and AT&T sucks.
Actually, due to my idiocy, I had to get a new phone a couple of weeks ago. Full browser, touch screen, "apps," full keyboard, music player, 3G, almost everything the iphone does for $30 with my "upgrade" credit and rebate. So I'm happy...


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Kona0197 said:


> Yet they make phones that can do 99 percent of what the iPhone can do and other companies offer better plans. Buy an iPhone pay for the Apple name...


Actually, your not paying that much for the name, your paying for the components. The apple touchscreens are the best I've ever used, apps are great, good camera, gps, 3g, wifi, etc.

Why would you go out and spend the extra money on a name brand bike such as Gary Fisher?...quality.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

> you would hate the iphone...


I don't hate the iPhone. I own Apple products. I have a iMac upstairs. I just don't like how AT&T charges so much to use it and the fact that AT&T 3G coverage sucks.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm with you there. 

Although Macs are way overpriced (this is coming from a Mb Pro user), but I do like the Apple OS, mostly because doesn't really go wrong.
Windows 7 should help though, but I might just have to say forget apple and find a way to put OS X on a "windows" machine.

I don't think I could stand myself if I went Linux.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I use Linux exclusively. I got tired of all the viruses and spyware and constanly cleaning and updating of Windows.

The Mac uses OSX and it is pretty slick. 

Windows 7 will probably not sell well as the public has been turned off by the nightmare of Vista.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm gonna try to sneak in a road ride tonight. I've been in training all week with too easy access to snacks. I've had a lot of cookies :\


----------



## drummondjhn (May 1, 2009)

pissed


----------



## Cornflake (Jan 17, 2009)

*Can't ride all the time...*

Sometimes you have to stop to check the mtbr forums...(ok, and pee)


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I use Linux exclusively. I got tired of all the viruses and spyware and constanly cleaning and updating of Windows.
> 
> The Mac uses OSX and it is pretty slick.
> 
> Windows 7 will probably not sell well as the public has been turned off by the nightmare of Vista.


I've been running Windoz 7 for several months now. So far I am extremely pleased with it. Especially with the mobile device center. The hacking communities efforts with WM6.5 has breathed new life into my HTC Kaiser. 7 has done the same for my aging XPS desktop. 7 will likely start off slow, but I think it will grow pretty quick. It's what Vista should have been.


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

Im not riding right now because I have to clean up my house a little bit, and someone said that my 10 year old superlight with a 130mm dual crown fork is a death trap. anyway gonna be hitting the trails in about an hour.


----------



## nonoy_d (Jun 27, 2005)

Got my bike on my car hitch, drove to the trail about 20 min away,looming gray clouds like the pic posted by somebody. The sky above the trail head looks clear however, continued to drive as I got to the trail head, all geared up the gray/rain clouds up above pedaled around the trail head and then downpour starts Geared down, placed the bike back to the car hitch left the trail head. Went to the Mall with my wife .This is today saturday 7/25/2009


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Pouring rain, and I mean pouring! I could have Kayaked down the hill!


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

i rode today and my tire started going... *hisssssss*
crap

havnt fixed it yet


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

aaaa--maybe coz i just got back from riding several hours ago. recovery time dontcha know..lol.

anyway I tried out some brand new crossmarks today......rolls way quicker that nevies.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Because Friday I found out I have a scaphoid fracture from a crash last Monday. Later on this week, I get a screw installed.


----------



## IDwoodchuck (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not riding because I'm working in the middle of the largest wilderness area in the lower 48. I'm 34 trail miles from the nearest trail I could legally ride on.


----------



## Corner-Carver (Nov 20, 2008)

Not riding becase I can't bend my left knee due to the "trail rash" I got on both knees and both foreams from a ride yesterday morning. I guess I could shop for a new replacement computer (broke my old one during the crash) and a new wheel set as I'm tired of tweaking the rear wheel for the umpteenth time. Almost tacoed the rear during the swan dive over the handle bars. I had to use the foot wrench yesterday just to get back to the trailhead.:madman:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Because I already rode for a couple of hours this morning at 11.


----------



## moegocanes (May 16, 2008)

this is a good reason. for me anyways.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

moegocanes said:


> this is a good reason. for me anyways.


Oh stop being a sissy. I've ridden in 110 degree weather.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Packing my bag and getting ready. Going to the Rubicon trail tomorrow.

And I rode this morning.


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

laxman2001 said:


> I'm with you there.
> 
> Although Macs are way overpriced (this is coming from a Mb Pro user), but I do like the Apple OS, mostly because doesn't really go wrong.
> Windows 7 should help though, *but I might just have to say forget apple and find a way to put OS X on a "windows" machine.*
> ...


http://www.insanelymac.com/
http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
http://www.ihackintosh.com/

There ya go :thumbsup:


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Because 103 degree temps are evil. As is the sun. 

(iPhone? Come on now...)


----------



## limegreenbullit (Jan 18, 2009)

broke my collar bone on sunday after being tossed in the woods doing 35 mph


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

limegreenbullit said:


> broke my collar bone on sunday after being tossed in the woods doing 35 mph


Sucks, dude. Two years ago this month I broke my leg riding. Led to a long time off the bike and a frustrating summer. Heal up soon.


----------



## limegreenbullit (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks man,should be back on the bullit in six weeks,at least i'll get to ride in cooler temps.


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

Got strep, did a race before fully recovering, now I'm worse. Taking most of this week off.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

shrubeck said:


> Got strep, did a race before fully recovering, now I'm worse. Taking most of this week off.


I had influenza A last week. Not 100% yet. Not to mention it is nearing finals week. Time to start the cramming and lay off the bike.


----------



## sideshow75 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm in the marine corps....In Africa.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

sideshow75 said:


> I'm in the marine corps....In Africa.


what, no good MTBing there?


----------



## flyfat (Jun 8, 2004)

*I'm above the arctic circle*

Working at an old DEW line site decon - 16 more days until home, family, and my sweet old Breezer. Now if I can only swing my camp eating belly over the cross tube?
ff


----------



## sideshow75 (Mar 29, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> what, no good MTBing there?


Probably great riding, if I could get off the base, and get my bike. Let's not mention the 146 deg temps and spirit crushing humidity. It's really not that bad.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

moegocanes said:


> this is a good reason. for me anyways.


I feel your pain... I did get out for a road ride this morning at 7:00am. By the time I got 20 miles in it was 102. I ended with only 22 miles.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Sigh. Forecast for 105 tomorrow. Not normal for Oregon. Thank you climate change.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Suckers, we're only at 97!!!!


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

We didn't even crack 73F on the Front Range of CO today. Got in 3 hrs earlier today and now it's supper time now. I need to eat so I can do it again tommorow !


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

Broken frame - I'm down for a few weeks. Look out road bike - here I come.
https://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/cxagent/?action=view&current=FrameBreak072509_002.jpg

https://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff267/cxagent/?action=view&current=Framecloseup072509_001.jpg


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Raining again


----------



## Bsam (Jul 27, 2009)

It's been over 14 yrs since I've been out riding due to an accident in '95 at Pikes Peake. I'm just now getting back in to it. Bike is being built, and I'm picking it up tomorrow...wish me luck!


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Sigh. Forecast for 105 tomorrow. Not normal for Oregon. Thank you climate change.


Thank you Al Gore.


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Here in Ottawa, it's been raining like crazy. The trails, they are wet. Everything is wet.

Between that, working, and never ending minor crisis's at home, I just get fatter and slower. Being grown up sucks. :arf:


----------



## Tenacious Turtle (Jun 27, 2009)

Well, I'm in North Carolina, and we usually get 95 degree days with 90% humidity. Not exactly fun but it's not bad unless you STOP riding, then you start sweating profusely.

I'm not riding now because:

-- It's 10:24 AM and none of my friends are up yet
-- My AM/FR bike won't be finished 'til tomorrow or the next day
-- I am in the process of going left hand drive on my DJ bike, just for the lulz


----------



## mrclortho (May 12, 2009)

d365 said:


> It's 95º with 75% humidity..... yeah, I'm a wuss.
> 
> edit: oh, and I'm at work (can't you tell)


Try 105 degrees with 95% humidity in Houston :madman: 
Still riding though but I am not liking it one bit.


----------



## kch88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Because I'm "working".


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

mrclortho said:


> Try 105 degrees with 95% humidity in Houston :madman:
> Still riding though but I am not liking it one bit.


the high today is only 95! Or at least inside the loop...


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

78 degrees, sunny, <50% humidity, I am cleaning the house. Maybe later tonight.


----------



## kch88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Not to mention we got about 3 inches of rain here last night, and the trails are probably pretty torn up right now.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

The weather map is full of all these green yellow and red blotches heading my way.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Mai said:


> Raining again


Trade you for 107 degree heat...


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Kona0197 said:


> Trade you for 107 degree heat...


Dunno about Oregon, but down here rain means the trails are shut down for a day or three.. so I'll take the heat.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Kona0197 said:


> Sigh. Forecast for 105 tomorrow. Not normal for Oregon. Thank you climate change.


How ironic. I just spend 4 days in the White Mtn's of Arizona. Avg. daytime temp was abut 72 degrees. See what you get for AZ bashing, lol.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll still take OR over AZ. We have a coast and more green then you all.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Kona0197 said:


> I'll still take OR over AZ. We have a coast and more green then you all.


You would be surprised. I cut my teeth in Flagstaff. The elevation offers pristine evergreen forrest, glades of aspen, and comfortable summers averaging in the 80's for highs. A 20 minute drive gives you Sedona for the cooler months when snow might be a hinderance. The town is small enough I rode my bike year around for everything.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Lots of riding this week. Did a 24 mile ride this morning on the SS. My whole body hurts from riding, wheeling and camping this week. Might take tomorrow off..but probably not.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> You would be surprised. I cut my teeth in Flagstaff. The elevation offers pristine evergreen forrest, glades of aspen, and comfortable summers averaging in the 80's for highs. A 20 minute drive gives you Sedona for the cooler months when snow might be a hinderance. The town is small enough I rode my bike year around for everything.


And even the desert in AZ is beautiful. Oregon is gorgeous as well but I couldn't stand all the rain.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Barkleyfan said:


> You would be surprised. I cut my teeth in Flagstaff. The elevation offers pristine evergreen forrest, glades of aspen, and comfortable summers averaging in the 80's for highs. A 20 minute drive gives you Sedona for the cooler months when snow might be a hinderance. The town is small enough I rode my bike year around for everything.


We still have the Pacific Ocean. 



> And even the desert in AZ is beautiful. Oregon is gorgeous as well but I couldn't stand all the rain.


I love my rain!


----------



## HardcoreHardtail (Jul 30, 2009)

Im going out riding rite now actually, for the second time today.


----------



## Wulf1971 (Dec 15, 2008)

Because it's hot and I'm a pus*y. lol


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

'cause I just got back from the Thursday night road ride the local shop holds every week...12 miles tonight....
:thumbsup:


----------



## adam031687 (Jul 18, 2009)

*im not riding because...*

i wish i was riding but instead im sitting on a trainer and watching the xgames because on tuesday 7-28 i took a header over my handle bars and destroyed my collar bone. i think thats a fairly decent excuse haha...


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm at work but my gear is under my desk, the bike is just outside the lobby, and the car is 16 miles away.


----------



## aKore (Jun 29, 2006)

It's a sunny 72 degrees with a breeze around 12mph, humidity is around 53%. I just don't feel like biking though. Biking alone on the same loop you've done dozens of times is getting old...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm giving myself some rest days. Rode a lot of hard stuff this past week, and tomorrow will be no exception. Taking to Tahoe for some high elevation goodness on my SS  

For now, I'm headed to lunch for some Carnitas and beers.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Because I broke my left leg in two places - on the first ride on my new bike. I feel a little better after reading this post and seeing that there are a bunch of other riders waiting to heal as well. Not that I want people to be injured, but it's kinda nice to have other riders in the same boat.

As far as the heat goes - this is a record cold summer for Ohio. It would be a great day to be out riding. 

Damn.

Steve Z


----------



## Patsaysjack (Apr 10, 2009)

Im making the wheels you guys ride on.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Because I just got back from riding Hunter Mountain. Good times, a bit of mud here and there but overall it was a blast.


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

if i wasnt so stupid and decided to work on my ride and steal parts from my other ride, that wont work then i would be out riding in the rain as we speak.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

swampboy62 said:


> Because I broke my left leg in two places - on the first ride on my new bike. I feel a little better after reading this post and seeing that there are a bunch of other riders waiting to heal as well. Not that I want people to be injured, but it's kinda nice to have other riders in the same boat.
> 
> As far as the heat goes - this is a record cold summer for Ohio. It would be a great day to be out riding.
> 
> ...


Broken leg crew signing in. Two years ago this month..well, last month (July). Spiral fx of my tibia/fibula. Check out the riders down forum, there's a few others with snapped legs. Here's mine: clicky


----------



## h0ser81 (May 12, 2009)

Because I'm stuck on baby duty for the weekend. I'm going tomorrow morning though while grandma watches her!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

lack of motivation to ride in 100*'ish heat


----------

